# anyone tired SPASMONAL?



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi everyone, has anyone tried spasmonal? its other name is alverine citrate. i was given it today as a last ditch attempt at anti spasmodics working! colofac and buscopan and colpermin hasnt relived the constant abdominal pain i get.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have never tried it but iw ill have to start looking down other avenues soon so i might ask about it! SOrry i can't be of more help to yoU!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

its ok thanks for the reply. what are you taking at the moment for ibs?


----------



## sgchevron (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm on Spasmonal now, it was more of an emergency-ish treatment. I was diagnosed a week before a field trip so my doctor said it works for most people. Doesnt seem to be doing that much, when I was in Spain I was barely going to the loo at all, and now over the past 3 days I have had several close call D attacks (almost D but not quite). I'm going to try using the spasmonal with loperamide tablets (they worked well before i was diagnosed) and hope that the spasm. will manage the pain (which most of the time it does) and the lop. will manage the D.Fingers crossed


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

so it manages the abdominal pain that u can get without actually having a spasm? thanks for the replies. xox


----------



## a5ton (May 2, 2003)

Spasmonol seemed to work for me at first but then it tailed off same with colpermin and also the same with colofac mr (mebeverine hydrochloride) but they worked the best of the bunch. Good luck extrabluenoise###yahoo.co.uk


----------



## prodigymad (May 18, 2003)

I started off with Spasmonal when I was first diagnosed (2yrs ago). I took them for the first week whilst off work and they didn't seem to have any effect.I then moved over to Colofac and that seemed to sort it out along with a diet change. However even the colofac doesn't seem to work now, and its getting very expensive (ï¿½5+ per pack).


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi thanks for the replies







i dont think spasmonal is working really. i dont like any anti spasmodic has worked at reducing the tummy ache. im on an anti depressant now as well as spasmonal - hopefully the combination willhelp.


----------

